# Moving to Canada -2020-JOBS



## John1683 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi there 

I am a british national who is contemplating moving to Canada as soon as possible.I currently work as an Accountant for a Bank in London and I would appreciate if I could get any advice regarding the length of time it can take to obtain a Finance job in Ontario .I am aware that the cost of living can be very high in some of the cities in Canada and I would rather get a job before beginning the transition to moving to canada.

Thank you John


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You can't ask about getting jobs in Ontario because it is simply too large to generalize like that (the UK would fit into Ontario 4.43 times). The job market in places like Toronto/the GTA and Ottawa will differ greatly from the job market in North Bay or Sudbury.

The banking sector is headquartered in Toronto, but accountants can work anywhere. It would help if you figured out exactly what you wanted to do, where you wanted to live, and then looked into the job market.

As for the cost of living, I would say that London is more expensive than Toronto is.


----------

